

Quantum Computing and startups - astua117

How far are we to make quantum computing something from a lab to a start-up? What it&#x27;s needed to make the transition?
======
benstewart
I think quantum computing...in truth, has already made the transition from the
lab to well, basically, anywhere (startups included). The human brain.

